# Hulk SMASH!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My mother-in-law got me "The Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction" for my birthday. Damn this is a fun game! You don't even have to do the missions, you can just run around and smash stuff to ribbons.

I love nothing more than to grab a military pipsqueak by the throat and toss him like a football at another person. Oh, and swinging a tank around like a baseball bat is fun too.

RAHR!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just took down a building... and four Hulkbusters... and a helicopter... and two jets. This is fun.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried that game at K-Mart and it rocked.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's even better when you get further along because you get to buy more moves the further you progress. There's few things more satisfying than giving a Hulkbuster a piledriver from atop a skyscraper.

Even if you choose not to do the storyline stuff, you can literally lose hours of your life just wrecking the city. It's sort of like GTA minus the cars and with the destruction level multiplied by 10.

RAAAAAHR!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

...Now I want this game... But I'm _sooo_ poor!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I got it for christmas and it owns my life.

I've hit the wall on the missions, though. I'm trying to do the convoy mission in the badlands and I keep getting my ass handed to me. I can destroy the first truck, but as soon as I do the missiles are all over me. I can't even make it to a jump point to escape.

I'm getting angry....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Punch the missiles back at them (if you have that ability yet). It's fun.

I just beat the game the other day (finally).


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I still haven't gotten the timing down on that yet. I'm always too late. Gotta practice....


----------

